# Hamburg NY dog show this coming weekend



## glenwoodswoman (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any infromation on this? Im curious when the Goldens will be shown... cant spend the whole weekend there.. altough I woudl like to...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Check out Home Page, InfoDog -  The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information  AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services.. it will tell you when the goldens are on.. if you miss the time, you might miss them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Friday 11:30, Ring 4
Saturday 1:30, Ring 4
Sunday 1:00, Ring 4


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can give a kiss to my puppy Lush! She will be shown there by her breeder, Jenn.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> You can give a kiss to my puppy Lush! She will be shown there by her breeder, Jenn.



That's why she is at Jenn's.......................Wish them both well and to be in the ribbons.


----------

